# Problem mit Grafikkarte



## Deilana (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Als erstes zu meiner Hardware :
850 Watt NT
Asus Rog Rampage Extreme IV MB
Gtx 780 Ti von Evga

Problem:
Hatte gestern bemerkt das Flüssigkeit auf die Graka läuft.
Habe den rechner sofort ausgeschalltet und alles trocken gelegt und die Graka trocknen lassen.  Nun fährt der Rechner nicht immer hoch manchmal erst beim 10. 15. Versuch.
Die Graka wird nun nicht mehr erkannt und im Gerätemanager nur als Standart vga gelistet.
Wenn ich versuche einen treiber zu installieren (neu runtergeladen und der von der cd) bekomme ich die Meldung das keine kompatible nvidia Hardware gefunden wurde und das setup bricht ab...

Meine Frage:
Ist die graka nun hin oder muss sie länger trocknen ? Wie gesagt manchmal fährt der rechner hoch aber ohne das sie erkannt wird.
Ansonsten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Am rest des rechners kanns nicht liegen da wenn ich eine andere graka einbau alles normal läuft.

Kann es denn überhaupt sein das wenn die graka hin ist der rechner trotzdem manchmal hochfährt weil es wirklich nur an restlicher Feuchtigkeit liegt ?

Schonmal danke im voraus und freundliche Grüße.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (15. Januar 2014)

Du hast die defekte Hardware sozusagen eh schon gefunden  Kannst du deine Grafikkarte an einem anderen PC testen? Wenn ja, und es dort auch nicht funktioniert, dann hast dus 100%ig sicher. Dass der PC manchmal hochfährt kann natürlich daran liegen, dass deine GPU stellenweise noch funktioniert.


----------



## duke999 (15. Januar 2014)

Und wie kommt bitte Wasser in deinen PC?! Wakü? Wenn ja, da ist doch destilliertes Wasser drin und somit nicht leitfähig.


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2014)

Andere Frage: Wie kommt Flüssigkeit auf die Graka?
Defekte Hardware ist ja auf jeden fall die Graka, wenn du die woanders testen kannst, kannst du sichergehen, dass nix andres kaputt ist.
Sie geht zwar anscheinend noch, ggf. sind die Spannungswandler etc in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.


----------



## Deilana (15. Januar 2014)

Die Flüssigkeit kam von der Wakü...
Eigentlich sollte die Flüssigkeit nicht leiten das stimmt schon... Sie lief ja auch trotz Wasser noch weiter beim Zocken bis ich es bemerkt hatte.
Werde sie sobald ich nach der Arbeit nach hause komme in einen anderen Rechner setzen und schauen ob sich was tut.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Januar 2014)

Auch destilliertes Wasser läuft über Dreck- Staub und andere Partikel und nimmt leitende Ionen auf.

Es gab da mal einen Versuch, einen PC statt in Öl in ebensolches Wasser zu tauchen. Der ging natürlich aus und es hat nicht funktioniert.
Zum abschließenden Trocknen kannst du die Karte in den Backofen (60°C) legen oder in einen Raum mit geringer Luftfeuchtigkeit (Heizungskeller, Wohnzimmer auf die Heizung).

Ich denke, die Karte wird wieder funktionieren. Meine Tochter hatte mein Handy im Mund (1Jahr alt, also die Tochter). Anschließend ging das Touchdisplay 2 Tage lang nicht mehr, wohl weil der Sabber irgendwelche Kontakte kurzgeschlossen hatte.


----------



## mmayr (15. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist die GRAKA förmlich ertrunken, weil ein Anschluss undicht war. War das ein Gepiepse beim Booten. 
Nach Trockenlegung (Toilettenpapier und Fön) läuft sie seit einem halben Jahr wieder problemlos.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

wie lange hast du die karte trocknen lassen? 24h auf die heitzung legen wäre so das minimum schätze ich mal. und das ganze nach möglichkeit ohne kühler drauf, damit das wasser auch nicht da drinen hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## mmayr (15. Januar 2014)

Keine Stunde. Kühler ab, mit Kompressor ausgeblasen (war kontraproduktiv wegen Kondenswasser), Trockenlegung mit Fön und Klopapier. Dauer: halbe Stunde. Danach Kühler drauf, Wakü befühlt und sofortiger Funktionstest. 
Leg die Karte über Nacht in Reis, und gut ist's. Am besten im Heizraum, wenn du so etwas hast.


----------



## tobse2004 (15. Januar 2014)

leg sie einfach mal in den Backofen
 60-70°C, gute 3h 
 wenn es keine Kurzschlüsse gab und dadurch nix durchgebrannt ist sollte sie wieder laufen.

 oft wird durch nicht oder auch angetrocknete Flüssigkeit keine harten Verbindungen geschaffen,
 aber dennoch irgendwo Widerstände und Kapazitäten verändert oder sogar geschaffen.


----------



## Deilana (15. Januar 2014)

Hab nun alles durch da regt sich nix...
Dann wird sie wohl kaput sein..

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Oh shit, das ist Wort-Case -_-

Hast mein Beileid, wenns hilft :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

Deilana schrieb:


> Hab nun alles durch da regt sich nix...
> Dann wird sie wohl kaput sein..
> 
> Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe



Kann Wasser in den Slot gelangt sein/hast du den untersucht? 

Hattest du Zusätze im Wasser?

Dann würde ich ggf. als letzte Hoffnung die Karte noch einmal richtig mit destilliertem Wasser einlegen/waschen (natürlich erst, wenn die Kondensatoren nen Tag Zeit hatten, sich zu entladen) und nochmal gründlich (!) trocknen (unter z.B. RAMs kann sich Wasser sehr lange halten und wenn dann noch ein schlecht trocknender Zusatz den Spalt blockiert...)


Ich für meinen Teil hatte einmal eine Lache auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte (vermutlich für mehrere Tage - habe es auch erst bemerkt, als die Soundkarte Aussetzer produziert hat, weil tropfendes Wasser vom staubigem Gehäuseboden zurückspritzte  ). Die lief dann aber, nach einem Tag auf der Heizung (zum Glück keine komplexeren Bauteile auf der Rückseite und kein Wasser am Slot) wieder problemlos. (zumindest für 4-5 Monate. Aber das 6800GTs gerne knapp nach Beweislastumkehr abgeraucht sind, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis)


----------

